# Some new ones!



## DaneMama

Sun bathing










Sittin' pretty










Gorgeous Miss B










The Murph with a chicken wing...we wouldn't let her bring it inside LOL










Sweet Emma Ding










Shiloh thoroughly enjoying the squeaker










Akasha with a bison spine










Zuri with the bison spine










Emmy with the squeaker










That darn broken ear!


----------



## stajbs

Gorgeous pics, your dogs look super. Might that be a Cuz toy Shiloh has? LOL...ours always lose their feet somehow. Actually I cut the feet off now, less worries that way


----------



## hmbutler

MORE PLEASE!


----------



## hmbutler

DaneMama said:


>


Ah-may-zing!! Such an awesome photo, love it!


----------



## DaneMama

hmbutler said:


> MORE PLEASE!


As you wish!


----------



## Tobi

Always such amazing pictures! one day i'll learn to use my camera right! :lol:

I love the kangaroo picture of Zuri and the bison spine what a beautiful girl! And i just noticed that it looks like Shilo's ear is coming back up? or maybe it's just the picture...


----------



## DaneMama

Her ear is FINALLY coming back up.... :thumb:


----------



## Caty M

Love the pics.. how did you get the black background with the Akasha one? It is amazing...


----------



## DeekenDog

Gorgeous pictures! What is Emmy? She's absolutely gorgeous


----------



## DaneMama

Caty M said:


> Love the pics.. how did you get the black background with the Akasha one? It is amazing...


It was night out, and we were letting the dogs in from outside and she came waltzing up with that thing hanging out of her mouth (she does this a lot LOL). 



DeekenDog said:


> Gorgeous pictures! What is Emmy? She's absolutely gorgeous


She's a boxer-GSD-lab mix....a Heinz 57 dog :wink:


----------



## hmbutler

DaneMama said:


> It was night out, and we were letting the dogs in from outside and she came waltzing up with that thing hanging out of her mouth (she does this a lot LOL).


so you're saying that photo isnt editted to make the background pitch black?? I assumed that was mostly the work of photoshop!


----------



## DaneMama

hmbutler said:


> so you're saying that photo isnt editted to make the background pitch black?? I assumed that was mostly the work of photoshop!


No photoshop work to make the background black!


----------



## jdatwood

Caty M said:


> Love the pics.. how did you get the black background with the Akasha one? It is amazing...


It was pitch black outside and I stopped her at the front door since she wasn't about to bring that inside. She just stood there holding it so I grabbed the camera, fired up the flash and snagged this amazing shot!

You can see our shop vac on the porch behind her in this other shot that didn't make the cut.... I took about 6 photos and the one Natalie posted was the best 













stajbs said:


> Gorgeous pics, your dogs look super. Might that be a Cuz toy Shiloh has? LOL...ours always lose their feet somehow. Actually I cut the feet off now, less worries that way


That is! The small ones always lost their feet.... this one has lasted all summer though :biggrin:


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw

YaY! Love your pictures! Make me smile every time I see your beautiful babes.


----------



## hmbutler

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> YaY! Love your pictures! Make me smile every time I see your beautiful babes.


I concur... and am resisting the urge to say "MORE!! MORE!!!!"... so if u's feel like uploading ur entire catalogue of photos, I'd be ok with that...


----------



## xellil

I feel when looking at these photos they ought to be in an art gallery or in a coffee table book or something.


----------



## Donna Little

FAN-tastic photos! Love, love, love the one with the wing hanging out. Why you won't let that poor baby inside with a tiny snack like that I can't imagine. Such a sad face...
They are all just gorgeous and if they were mine I doubt I'd get anything done because all I'd want to do is photograph them and play! :biggrin1:


----------



## lucky

Great photos. You have beautiful doggies


----------



## NewYorkDogue

So beautiful- and inspiring, really. Dogs + nature = beauty!


----------



## DaneMama

Donna Little said:


> FAN-tastic photos! Love, love, love the one with the wing hanging out. Why you won't let that poor baby inside with a tiny snack like that I can't imagine. Such a sad face...
> They are all just gorgeous and if they were mine I doubt I'd get anything done because all I'd want to do is photograph them and play! :biggrin1:


Two words: feathers everywhere!!!!


----------



## HappyPuppy

Your crew sure looks like fun! (and like they eat a lot! LOL) That wing pic is incredible! Coupla questions if I may: is Zuri considered brindle+merle? And what all is in Emma if she is a sexy mix girl?


----------



## jdatwood

Here's a couple more I dug off our SD cards...















































NOT one of ours but close enough... wolf puppy we were able to see at the local wolf rescue


----------



## jdatwood




----------



## whiteleo

Dang it Jon, stop showing off that camera! I hopefully booked our condo at CDA at Arrow point in August for a week,(1st in line, waiting list) hot on the lake. I'm going to find you and get that camera....hahaha


----------



## chowder

Love the pictures and LOVE that Emma face!!! She's got one of those faces you just gotta grab and kiss. Especially those big sad eyes!

How'd she end up in with all the Danes? I don't think we hear enough about Miss Emma.


----------



## DoglovingSenior

Beautiful, Gorgeous, Amazing Dogs!!! GREAT camera & AWESOME Photographer!


----------



## Unosmom

Gorgeous dogs and beautiful shots, now I'm contemplating of swapping my camera for a nikon.


----------



## kady05

Awesome shots! I love all of your dogs, but I think Zuri is my fav.. her coloring is gorgeous.


----------



## DaneMama

chowder said:


> Love the pictures and LOVE that Emma face!!! She's got one of those faces you just gotta grab and kiss. Especially those big sad eyes!
> 
> How'd she end up in with all the Danes? I don't think we hear enough about Miss Emma.


Emmy was my first dog. She's a hurricane Katrina puppy. She's a knucklehead! I love her to pieces...but man she's a handful! She almost always does exactly opposite of what you ask her. Plus she's a talker...loves to hear the sound of her own voice. Too smart for her own good really! She routinely gets all the others playing and running.


----------



## minnieme

xellil said:


> I feel when looking at these photos they ought to be in an art gallery or in a coffee table book or something.


I know, right! I originally told them they should make a calendar but you're right - I think a book would be better. Or better yet, an individual-days-of-the-year calendar! Come on, 365 pics can't be that hard, can it guys?


----------



## DaneMama

I'm actually going to set up a DFC calendar contest for this coming year so stay tuned!


----------



## CorgiPaws

I just love your pack. I do, I do, I do. 

Off topic: how will the calendar be funded? I know it's something we've talked about doing for two years now, but funding was always an issue....


----------



## Tobi

DaneMama said:


> I'm actually going to set up a DFC calendar contest for this coming year so stay tuned!


I'm going to have to get some pictures taken then... i might not have any that qualify


----------



## xellil

Tobi said:


> I'm going to have to get some pictures taken then... i might not have any that qualify


You have a ton of great photos. The one in your avatar is fanstastic.

The one photo in my avatar is the ONLY decent photo I have of snorkels. I am so bad I hired a photographer to do a photo session and then I found out I am losing my job so I couldn't buy any pictures.

I really doubt I'll be entering the contest!


----------



## chowder

xellil said:


> You have a ton of great photos. The one in your avatar is fanstastic.
> 
> The one photo in my avatar is the ONLY decent photo I have of snorkels. I am so bad I hired a photographer to do a photo session and then I found out I am losing my job so I couldn't buy any pictures.
> 
> I really doubt I'll be entering the contest!


You'd be surprise what you can do with a cell phone camera now-a-days. You don't need to pay someone to take a picture. Take the dogs outside in the sun and you can get some good shots with your phone. We actually use them in school for our crime scene work because it's a lot more convenient to just whip out your phone and take a quick photo then try and find a camera. 

Photoshop or GIMP takes care of making it look pretty after you've taken it!!


----------



## xellil

chowder said:


> You'd be surprise what you can do with a cell phone camera now-a-days. You don't need to pay someone to take a picture. Take the dogs outside in the sun and you can get some good shots with your phone. We actually use them in school for our crime scene work because it's a lot more convenient to just whip out your phone and take a quick photo then try and find a camera.
> 
> Photoshop or GIMP takes care of making it look pretty after you've taken it!!


My problem with my cell phone is I can't seem to find a button where I can hold it with two hands and a finger on the button to click it. The button is on the screen, and I can do it with my thumb but I can't hold my thumb on it before I take the picture so the camera always shakes. It seems like I found the regular button at one time, but for the life of me I can't locate it now. And you are right, it has to be outside - it just takes bad photos inside that are not my fault.

And I am such a dunce - I do have a regular camera but I thought I had to have the cord to put the photos in my computer, and I lost the cord. I just figured out last week that I can take the memory card out (which I bought and put in the stupid camera and then forgot all about it) and put THAT into my computer. 

and of course the phone is the thing I always have in my hand, not a big camera hanging around my neck everywhere I go.

But I have been trying - I would really like to show off my dogs like everyone else does, even if what i get won't be a quarter the calibur of the photos on this thread.


----------



## jdatwood

PuppyPaws said:


> I just love your pack. I do, I do, I do.
> 
> Off topic: how will the calendar be funded? I know it's something we've talked about doing for two years now, but funding was always an issue....


Awww... we love yours too! Sucks the 2 packs can't intermingle more often

By the time we're ready to print the calendar all of that will be worked out :biggrin:


----------



## cprcheetah

AMAZING Pictures! They are all so beautiful and the pictures are so crisp & clear, LOVE it!


----------



## NewYorkDogue

What I love is that these photos are "painting a picture" of a really good life for these dogs--- lucky ones, they are!


----------



## hmbutler

jdatwood said:


>


now THIS is just too awesome for words!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## xellil

hmbutler said:


> now THIS is just too awesome for words!!! :lol: :lol:


I agree totally.


----------



## Janet At Nutro

Natalie and Jon, great, awesome, wonderful pictures!
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## jdatwood

Janet At Nutro said:


> Natalie and Jon, great, awesome, wonderful pictures!
> Thank you for sharing!


Always my pleasure Janet! :wink:



hmbutler said:


> now THIS is just too awesome for words!!! :lol: :lol:


I'm still amazed by the piles they put themselves in :biggrin:


----------



## Caty M

jdatwood said:


>


I feel sorry for Miss Bailey on the bottom! That must be about two hundred and fifty pounds of dog on top of her! izza:


----------



## DaneMama

We've got the funding/printing for the calendars figured out....start taking those photos!!! Just a few more days before I've got all the logistics worked out!


----------



## Caty M

What kind of photos do you want? Silly ones, serious ones, dogs eating (hey, it IS DFC!)


----------



## jdatwood

Each month is most likely going to have a "theme" to it...


----------



## DaneMama

I will start a new thread all about this stuff to discuss and toss around ideas...don't you worry! Just hang tight :wink:


----------



## stajbs

DFC calendar, very nifty idea. Wish I was a whiz with a camera. I am loving those photos of the danes in lounge lizard mode.


----------



## hmbutler

DaneMama said:


> We've got the funding/printing for the calendars figured out....start taking those photos!!! Just a few more days before I've got all the logistics worked out!


AWESOME! :biggrin: gotta get more pics! I took Duke to the beach today with his new little kelpie friends and completely forgot my camera, so bummed. But we're going on a bushwalk/hike on Sunday with a few other dogs from puppy school so I'll definitely take it there


----------

